
How to build a PS3 Cluster - iamelgringo
http://www.ps3cluster.org/
======
scott_s
We use a PS3 cluster for Cell related research. It's absurdly cheap for a
research machine. We use it for research in system software and programming
techniques for Cell. But it has serious drawbacks if you want to use it to
actually crunch your numbers for you:

\- 256 MB RAM

\- Only 6 SPEs are available. One is disabled for a higher yield on the chips,
and one is reserved for the game OS

\- Hypervisor. You don't actually have direct access to the hardware. If you
did, what would prevent people from putting out unlicensed PS3 games that just
ran on Linux? The hypervisor prevents you from accessing the videocard (and
it's memory) and the onboard sensors and performance counters.

------
vizard
Rather disappointed by the (lack of) progress of the Cell .. it has stood
still while other architectures are marching on mercilessly.

~~~
wmf
That's how consoles work; there's a new generation every 4-5 years.

Cell has evolved some in the form of PowerXCell.

